# Dublin Airport Long Term Parking €4.50 pd



## Smashbox

€4.50 per day for long stay parking at Dublin Airport, as opposed to €5 with Quick Park.

https://www.dublinairport.com/parking/


----------



## CCOVICH

Have these costs come down recently?

I thought Quick Park was €6 or even €7 a day the last time I used it and DAA more expensive again?


----------



## Smashbox

Yep, they have. Great to see the two companies competing, price wars are good for us consumers.


----------



## GON10

Paid 7.50 per day 2 weeks ago with quickpark


----------



## gipimann

The quickpark €5 per day rate is a special "book online" offer for March only (as per their website).


----------



## Booter

The Dublin Airport site has a box for "promotional code", which I assume means there could be a further reduction. Anyone know what this might be?


----------



## sandrat

I got an email from park magic this evening detailing a 5euro a day deal. Unfortunately they don't seem to know about the bcc function and sent my email address to 25 people.


----------



## Smashbox

Nasty, I hate when that happens.


----------



## joanmul

A regular traveller I know parks his car in a hotel car park for €3 per day. Now, the hotel in question is in Tallaght, and that's closed now, but there might be others that are convenient to the Blue Bus route. Anyone know?  Having said all that, the fellow I know did know someone working in the hotel, so there was a bit of nod and wink there.


----------



## CCOVICH

There are several hotels around Dublin (North and South) that offer parking and a shuttle service without a nod and a wink, but whether they are as good value now (compared with the prices above) I'm not so sure.


----------



## Smashbox

I've heard of places that you can park at when you stay in the hotel, but not really otherwise.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Nice one smashbox. I was able to book the Dublin Airport Long Term for 10 days in late May at this promotional rate!


----------



## Smashbox

Glad it helped Ceist


----------



## WaterWater

Good one. If I had of known this I would not have used the Aircoach last week which was €28 for two people return. Normally when I am away for less than 4 days I bring the car and for more than 4 days I use Aircoach. With this good news I can bring the car and avoid the 4.00 a.m. walk to the bus stop.


----------



## demoivre

I've seen and ad for parkandfly in the local paper in Wexford over the last few months if anyone wants to be the guinea pig   - personally never used them or know anything about them .


----------



## Smashbox

Hopefully they'll keep the prices low alright, and competition is great


----------



## Black Sheep

Demoivre. To those who live in Wexford or between Wexford and Dublin Airport there is a bus every hour directly to Dublin Airport (cost E22 approx return) and it cuts out all the driving and parking hassles


----------



## Sue Ellen

The [broken link removed] from Square, Tallaght is handy.  Saw the ad for park and ride on Red Cow Hotel/complex.


----------



## hoopman

Cheers Smashbox, just saved me €37.50 for the 15 days parking I needed in May.


----------



## Smashbox

Shall I send you my address to send the cheque for the money it saved hoop!?

Glad it helped


----------



## mf1

And again Thank you Smash Box. 
Probably would not have picked up on the lower rate without you! 
For me, its  a balancing act with convenience V. price V. the wonderful but lengthy 16A bus ride. So balancing it all out - leaving work, time out, price, getting back in to work,  etc.,etc makes sense to park up and drive/park .

mf


----------



## Smashbox

God all this praise 

Thanks, glad it worked well for you too


----------



## irash

It might not be all that convenient, but it is certainly cheaper to go in to Long Term.
1hr 10 min at the short term parking lot cost me 7.50 yesterday (3.50 for the first hr, 4 euro thereafter)!!!


----------



## mcaul

Another benefit of booking carparking online is that you simply drive up to the barrier & it lifts automatically as it reads your number plate. (make sure its clean!) - Same on way out. No fumbling for ticket, going to machine etc.

4.50 a day is very good, but it seem to be just a short term promotional price.


----------



## Smashbox

Hopefully they will keep it up with QuickPark also offering savings.


----------



## mts

Does anyone have an up to date code please?


----------

